# Sealing septic tank lid...Issues?



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

MANGINA said:


> I've got some issues with odors coming from my septic tank lid. It usually bad after a shower or a toilet flushing, and unfortunately ends up smelling strongly at our outdoor patio area.
> 
> I've added some charcoal plumbing vent filters to all of the vents on the roof, thinking that was the source, but it hasn't helped. I happened to be out near the tank when my wife was showering, and I can 100% confirm that the lid is definitely the source of the odors. I should add that this isn't a recent event, it's been happening as long as we've owned the home. (7+ years)
> 
> ...


If it's been doing this for 7+ years, seriously doubt anything is going to explode on you when you seal the lid with new gasket. The buildup of gases will exit through the vents if vents are not clogged.

Sounds like you have a good maintenance record, and doing what you're suppose to be doing.

I agree, could just be a bad seal at the septic tank lid. Make sure vent is not clogged. Go from there. Just an opinion. Please give the plumbers time to respond to your post. Thanks.


----------



## fa_f3_20 (Dec 30, 2011)

It won't hurt to improve the seal. Air is not supposed to get into a septic tank anyway.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Smoke test and see exactly where the leak is at..


----------



## AlphaPilot (Aug 6, 2012)

fa_f3_20 said:


> It won't hurt to improve the seal. Air is not supposed to get into a septic tank anyway.


I see a lot of septic tank solutions which consist of aerating the waste waster to allow bacteria to thrive better with 'oxiginated' water (like fish tanks). Wouldn't a septic tank getting no air perform very poorly for decomposing?


----------



## d189379 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the help everyone. I got the riser tank connection sealed today and the odor is already improved quite a bit. I just need to figure out some sort of riser to lid gasket to get that part sealed up.

So while getting this done this afternoon, I discovered my septic tank is not in fact concrete, but is some sort of round single compartment fibreglass tank. (I guess the home inspector was too busy taking my money to actually check it lol) 

I spent a good 10 minutes trying to understand how it works but I'm completely at a loss. I'm hoping someone can give me an idea. 

1. I've got 2 baffles completely full of crud, the left side one was almost dry on top.

2. I've got some sort of pool style overflow skimmer just above the water level. (Bottom right)

3. I've got a random white pipe that angles down into the water (next to the skimmer)

4. There looks to be some sort of foam filter just below the water level (next to the floating scum)

5. The line from the house comes in from the left side.

I've attached a photo below shot from directly above the opening (Beware, graphic sewage pics)

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/y74v8k81eiuj91g/AAB3C8bWMeAPkpfWOoopEBYMa

Anyone have an idea of how this type of tank works? I would have assumed that there was one inlet and one outlet baffle, but that doesn't make sense because the outlet is full of crud. Also, the skimmer seems like it would just collect the floating scum layer and send it out into the field which makes no sense? I pretty sure I've assumed wrong lol.

I've been googling all afternoon and this is driving me nuts.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

All of the septics in my area are covered with dirt. I put a riser in mine after I located it but the cover is still under 4-6 inches of dirt.


----------



## dftc (Nov 12, 2012)

CTSNicholas said:


> I see a lot of septic tank solutions which consist of aerating the waste waster to allow bacteria to thrive better with 'oxiginated' water (like fish tanks). Wouldn't a septic tank getting no air perform very poorly for decomposing?


Septic tanks work either through aerobic or anaerobic action. Most are anaerobic and air isn't really helpful. Aerobic treatment systems do need oxygen to work and they have some advantages over anaerobic systems. The "solutions" you are seeing are attempts at converting an older style anaerobic system to temporarily function using aerobic action. Usually the results not as great as advertised.


----------



## turn3turnsok (Jan 16, 2016)

*Sealing a damaged concrete cap on septic tank*

I purchased my home late 2012 ~ this past Sept 2015 had septic emptied ~ the guys had a difficult time getting the concrete cap off the liquid side of tank ~ they beat the hell out of it for hours ~ finally got it (I did not go out to see) ~ I paid them, even tipped them to get lunch... 

Here's my problem ~ once we started getting heavy rains I could not flush toilets ~ we called them and they beat around the bush saying it was just more rain than usual ~ since I've lived here we have had monsoons over the years and I never had an issue flushing ~ so yesterday I dug up where the cap is and damn if they didn't chunk off the concrete on one side of cap ~ we can clearly see into septic on one side of cap ~ even looks like they chunked off concrete on the same side of cap on the tank... :vs_mad:

What can I do to make a new seal for the cap? Septic service refuses to do anything because they don't believe they did anything wrong ... HELP! It's going to rain again soon...


----------



## turn3turnsok (Jan 16, 2016)

And of course it's full with liquid


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

turn3turnsok said:


> I purchased my home late 2012 ~ this past Sept 2015 had septic emptied ~ the guys had a difficult time getting the concrete cap off the liquid side of tank ~ they beat the hell out of it for hours ~ finally got it (I did not go out to see) ~ I paid them, even tipped them to get lunch...
> 
> Here's my problem ~ once we started getting heavy rains I could not flush toilets ~ we called them and they beat around the bush saying it was just more rain than usual ~ since I've lived here we have had monsoons over the years and I never had an issue flushing ~ so yesterday I dug up where the cap is and damn if they didn't chunk off the concrete on one side of cap ~ we can clearly see into septic on one side of cap ~ even looks like they chunked off concrete on the same side of cap on the tank... :vs_mad:
> 
> _*What can I do*_ to make a new seal for the cap? Septic service refuses to do anything because they don't believe they did anything wrong ... HELP! It's going to rain again soon...



Ayuh,..... 1st thing you can do is,.... Start a thread of yer own,....

Hy-jackin' this 2 year old thread ain't gonna get ya many answers,.....


----------



## turn3turnsok (Jan 16, 2016)

Sorry Bondo ~ new to the group ~ I just figured out how to start my own post ~ I wasn't hijacking anything just needing help!


----------



## Kalamazooking87 (8 mo ago)

d189379 said:


> Thanks for all the help everyone. I got the riser tank connection sealed today and the odor is already improved quite a bit. I just need to figure out some sort of riser to lid gasket to get that part sealed up.
> 
> So while getting this done this afternoon, I discovered my septic tank is not in fact concrete, but is some sort of round single compartment fibreglass tank. (I guess the home inspector was too busy taking my money to actually check it lol)
> 
> ...


Yep that's your sub pump at the bottom


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

6 year old thread resurrected by a newbie.


----------

